# Gave up on 26" DJ bike (pics of my new 20")



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

As much as i wanted to get a 26" DJ bike (p-series, mullet, stp) i just couldnt justify spending that much money on a bike that i could ONLY dirt jump with. I still have my XC hardtail, but wanna get back into jumping and riding park again, so i figured i cant go wrong with a 20".

My new 2008 Stolen Heist
Integrated headset
Sealed spanish BB
Sealed hubs 
4130 Frame, Fork, Bars
3pc cranks
Double walled rims
Oddessey Tires and Brake lever





































The Line Up


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice. Have fun man.


----------



## nvrthnktwce (Feb 1, 2008)

it helps if you work in a bike shop and can get a 26" dirt jump bike for about the same as a nice BMX


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

nvrthnktwce said:


> it helps if you work in a bike shop and can get a 26" dirt jump bike for about the same as a nice BMX


I actually had access to getting Fisher bikes at Cost, and i was looking at the Mullet, but that was still more than i wanted to/was able to spend.

I got the Stolen for cost as well.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

nvrthnktwce said:


> it helps if you work in a bike shop and can get a 26" dirt jump bike for about the same as a nice BMX
> 
> 我说中文，你呢？


Yes, I speak Chinese too. I also speak a bit of German.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I speak American and that bike will serve you well. Stolen makes some nice completes. Enjoy.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

kill those reflectors


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> I speak American and that bike will serve you well. Stolen makes some nice completes. Enjoy.


Haha...

But yes, Stolen gives you a great bike for the money...you'll have a great time with that bike.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

colourclassic said:


> kill those reflectors


Done today. I havent really had much of a chance, its been 10 degrees as a high here for the past 3 days.

I knocked all the reflectors off, pulled off the gyro tabs, took off a few more stickers, cut the bars down, and the seat post down. weighs 27.13lbs stock.

And thanks guys, i was really stoked to get the stolen for as cheap as i did. I cant wait to start jumping and riding park and street stuff again!


----------



## nvrthnktwce (Feb 1, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Yes, I speak Chinese too. I also speak a bit of German.


我上一个中文课在我的学校
你为什么说中文？


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

nvrthnktwce said:


> 我上一个中文课在我的学校
> 你为什么说中文？


im no expert, but that looks kinda like hexadecimal, but i dont know how they write that, just how its converted.

sorry, i only speak 10 languages, english and binary.


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> im no expert, but that looks kinda like hexadecimal, but i dont know how they write that, just how its converted.
> 
> sorry, i only speak 10 languages, english and binary.


HA! nerd. :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

nvrthnktwce said:


> 我上一个中文课在我的学校
> 你为什么说中文？


Why do I speak Chinese? I don't know... maybe because I am Chinese?


----------



## nvrthnktwce (Feb 1, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Why do I speak Chinese? I don't know... maybe because I am Chinese?


whell geez no need to be snippy, i didnt know


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cross Country Hardtail and my BMX Bike.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Why do I speak Chinese? I don't know... maybe because I am Chinese?


pwned...... No matter which languages you can speak.


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

A guy at the bike shop told me that the 26 inch Dirt Jumper evolved from ex-BMXers who had gotten a little older and just found the smaller 20 inch bikes too uncomfortable. I agree that if you are doing the park only, then BMX will do well. But, I ride my P bike to the jumps a lot of the times + some urban stuff, I can barely ride the P bike with the seat lowered without Fvcking up my knees as it is, riding a BMX bike for 10 miles would probably kill me. But, anyway I like your bike, it look badass.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

nvrthnktwce said:


> whell geez no need to be snippy, i didnt know


Kind of a stupid question to ask... Why do you speak English?


----------



## nvrthnktwce (Feb 1, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Why do I speak Chinese? I don't know... maybe because I am Chinese?


^so baisically you are saying that anyone who speaks chinese, must be chinese...

From now on i will gaze into my official MTBR crystal ball so i can see what nationality everyone is before i offend anyone.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

loving it....


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

nvrthnktwce said:


> ^so baisically you are saying that anyone who speaks chinese, must be chinese...
> 
> From now on i will gaze into my official MTBR crystal ball so i can see what nationality everyone is before i offend anyone.


I think Will just doesn't like anyone with less than 10,000 posts. Don't take it personal, there are lots of "great and powerful Oz's" on this site.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

CaliforniaNicco said:


> loving it....


Thanks man! Having a blast on it. Practicing, and learning stuff.

As far as the bike goes, i should be buying a new Pivotal Seat setup (Shadow Conspiracy 'Jennings Victory' Seat) and a 135mm aluminum pivotal post this week. Should be able to shave almost 3/4 a pound with it.

After that, probably bars, fork, and cranks maybe.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I've tired 20s, but my wrists and ankles were killing me, even if I was pulling mad sweet 180's and could actually manual decent. 

Tight 24's are where it's at.

(first post in this forum in like...a year)


----------



## Joseay (Jan 8, 2009)

Ohh, that's a nice bike. I'm getting a Stolen Heist 09 in a few weeks! I can't wait.

Ha, stolen bikes are the best.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

have fun on your baby bike


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

nvrthnktwce said:


> ^so baisically you are saying that anyone who speaks chinese, must be chinese...
> 
> From now on i will gaze into my official MTBR crystal ball so i can see what nationality everyone is before i offend anyone.


When did I ever imply that? I merely said it's a stupid question. You speak English... why do you speak English?

I don't have anything against those with low post count... just those with little common sense.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Meh....


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sim2u said:


> Meh....


Thanks for the positive post. :thumbsup: You truly contributed to this thread.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

ZenkiS14 said:


> Thanks man! Having a blast on it. Practicing, and learning stuff.
> 
> As far as the bike goes, i should be buying a new Pivotal Seat setup (Shadow Conspiracy 'Jennings Victory' Seat) and a 135mm aluminum pivotal post this week. Should be able to shave almost 3/4 a pound with it.
> 
> After that, probably bars, fork, and cranks maybe.


PM me with some action shots and a review..I wanna know how this bike rides!:thumbsup:


----------

